# Google Android, iPhone, Blackberry users: how they see each other! [cartoon]



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2011)

Brilliantly done!


----------



## dweller (Jul 5, 2011)

love it


----------



## lobster (Jul 5, 2011)

That is great


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2011)

It's SO true!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 6, 2011)

It's funny because it's true...


----------



## paolo (Jul 6, 2011)

Ver good


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 9, 2011)

Every person that's seen this proper cracks up.


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2011)

really?


----------



## strung out (Jul 9, 2011)

old


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 9, 2011)

killer b said:


> really?


 
Yup.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> old


 
Doesn't have to be new to be funny.


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you work at clinton's cards?


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 13, 2011)

killer b said:


> Do you work at clinton's cards?


 
Now that actually _is_ funny


----------



## souljacker (Jul 13, 2011)

They've got the blackberry user totally wrong. These days they are all 14 year old girls.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2011)

killer b said:


> Do you work at clinton's cards?


 
What's clinton cards?


----------

